# Sly Charlie



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

There's this big fat male pigeon that greets me every day. Since my working hours have changed from nights to days, I have been trying to find ways so that the females who come out in the afternoon will be able to get some of the seed. I tried hiding the seed after work when the pigeons were gone by placing it in a different spot thinking maybe the females would find it instead of the males in the morning. I figured if I fed the males in the morning at the usual spot, they'd have their fill and not look for this other stash. But Charlie was clever.

Charlie got wind I was trying to hide seed and now he spends his time in the evenings waiting for me to see where I hide it. All the other pigeons have gone to bed - but not Charlie! I caught him in the act. He'd sit up on a parking lot light late just waiting to see where I'd hide the seed for the females. Once I placed the seed out, he'd fly down. But he wouldn't eat the whole lot. He'd just eat some of it then fly away. Morning comes, and I look for the seed I had left the night before. Charlie was over there finishing it off! I can't fool that big fat pigeon. Now the females can't get any seed from me when they come out in the afternoons. I was hoping that I'd be able to figure out something for them but now I can't with Charlie around.

I guess I can only treat the females on the weekends only. That means Broken Foot won't get any seed either because she's a female and because big fat Charlie is too busy stuffing his beak with the stuff I hid for her and her friends. I wish I could come up with something - just so the females could have something from me without Charlie finding it first.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

If you leave more food out, I guess he can't eat it all? LOL Then maybe the girls will find some leftovers.
Just a thought.

Reti


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Now there's an example of a pigeon who works things out!

It's the kind of thing you might expect of Crows, but this pigeon is smarter than the average 

John


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Charlie is too smart for his own good. What I should do is grab him by the beak and stuff him until he's ready to burst from the food. Then maybe he'll leave some for the others. I cannot outsmart this pigeon. But I'm going to try one more time. I'm going to wait until it's pitch black outside and see if he finds the new stash.

Knowing him, he probably will.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Garye,

I do believe we have the makings of an epic tale here, in 'Garye versus The Pigeon' 

Good luck with your revised strategy!

John


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*what a cutie!*

some large cock birds are seemingly clever, even fighting for food when there is plenty for all. they are my fave though, their soft crops are soo kissable!!
charlie is a cute baby! pictures of him?


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*I give up.*

He was over there again, eating up what I had hid. You cannot fool this pigeon. I guess the females will have to wait until the weekends for their treats from me. Charlie isn't going to let them have any during the week days.

I do have a pic of him from his "mating" days when he was trying to impress the ladies. I have seen some pigeons bloat themselves up pretty big during that time, but I've never seen one bloat himself up as big as Charlie. This guy was just WORKING the women.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh, isn't he quite a character! How cool am I?

Typical male...male pigeon, that is! LOL He is really beautiful! 

Treat him with love and respect.

Treesa


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, what a handsome guy he is  
Gotta love him.

Reti


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

That picture is so cute! He's doing some serious strutting.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Charlie is definitely "Da Man"! What a great photo Garye!

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh boy! Charlie sure is a "hunka, hunka burnin' love." LOL Thanks for sharing the photo...he sure is something else!

Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Garye, this is one of the best photos I've seen! Makes you want to pick him up and smooch him. To catch him in mid-strut is so cute. Many thanks for sharing this photo.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

..and he is 'walking the line' to show any cute hens that he is a fine, upstanding and _sober_ pigeon!

No SWI rap (Strutting Whilst Intoxicated) for this guy!

John


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks all. I had no idea Charlie would be such a hit though I must admit I thought he was cute too and was surprised at how he came out in the picture once I took it.

He may be DA MAN but he can sometimes be DA PAIN. He will sometimes chase other pigeons away from the food but if a female crosses his path, he sometimes forgets his appetite and bloats himself up.

It's a good thing he is cute. Otherwise, I'd want to hit him for stealing all the food from the others. That's what's saving him - his looks.

Sorry to say, even with all his good looks, some female pigeons just aren't interested. Sometimes, even beauty isn't enough.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Sorry to say, even with all his good looks, some female pigeons just aren't interested. Sometimes, even beauty isn't enough.[/QUOTE]


LOL>
I thought I have the most handsome feral ever, my beloved Tiny, but none of the pigeon girls thinks so. He is just not successful with the girls.

Reti


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I remember Charlie, one day, was trying his hardest to win over this one female pigeon. Finally she got fed up and flew away. He watched her go for a while and then gave a couple of blinks as if to say, "Well, if she doesn't want me, then I guess I'll just go over and eat." Which is pretty much what he did.

It doesn't take much to satisfy Charlie.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LOL ...He is so cute, food is his comfort.

I hope his weight doesn't slow him down when he needs to make a fast getaway in case of a predator attack, I hope he can manage alright. 

Treesa


----------

